

Why Is It Socially Acceptable To Be Bad At Math? - waijon
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/finding-the-next-einstein/201203/why-is-it-socially-acceptable-be-bad-math

======
tjr
I think it also comes across as socially acceptable to be bad at history,
physics, chemistry, biology, economics, nutrition (both theoretical and
applied), literature (not reading, per se, but knowledge of important works of
literature), public speaking, music, computer science, painting, sculpture...

Basically, I guess fundamental reading and writing (though not necessarily
with good penmanship) are the only skills we actually expect other people to
have?

